# Mice Evicted From Top Bar Hive on Christmas Eve



## DPBsbees (Apr 14, 2011)

If there were any mice in my hives they are either long gone or dead. It was almost 70 here today and all hives are flying. I wouldn't want to be a mouse in a hive when the bees broke cluster today.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

If the hive is strong and healthy and if it gets warm enough for bees to break cluster, you may find the mouse entombed in propolis later in the spring. I myself have never seen this, but I've read stories and seen pictures.


----------

